# UTES-versus-BYU



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think this will be another close game and the better defense and special teams will win this game. Both offenses have been crappy this year. I think Heaps will have three more interceptions added to his stats and the UTES will win the TURNOVER battle. Many BYU fans say they could have, should have, would have (EXCUSES) won the game last year. They say BYU is full of revenge, but their revenge goes as far and eating donuts to keep their fat boy figures alive since BYU is very slow on the field.

I wish the game was in November, but who is going to win this year?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think Utah will win. The game means more to them--it always has. Most of them put football as number 1 or 2 in their lives, while BYU puts it at 4 or 5. Both QBs suck. Both have decent defense. I think Utah will run the ball effective this weekend and that will be the difference in the game. Utah has an X-BYU player as coach, an X- BYU offensive coach (Chow), an X-BYU player as defensive coach, and many of the players are Mormon--so the way I see it--it's a win/win situation regardless of who wins. So those who jump for joy when BYU gets beat can realize you're not beating the LDS Church.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been trying to break down this game in my head with not seeing much from both teams.

*Offense*- Pre-season I would have given this one to BYU and said Heaps is the better quarterback. So far this season Utahs has had the better offense and Wynn has been better than Heaps, which doesn't mean much because they both haven't looked very good. Saying that I am going to call the offenses a draw.

*Defense*-Pre-season I would have said Utah had the far superior defense, but I have been impressed with BYU's defense this year. As good as BYU's defense is I still have to give a slight edge to Utah.

*Special Teams*- BYU has a better field goal kicker this year IMO. Now taking into account all aspects of special teams, I just think Utah is just more athletic, they have a few guys that can run any punt or kick off back any time. I give the edge to Utah.

Overall I think Utah's receivers are more athletic than BYU's defensive backs. If Wynn can get them the ball is the key. BYU's defense will shut down the run game for the most part, they may be able to run some screens and reverse type plays and take advantage of their speed. Now I have to take into account that BYU has been living right on and off the field and God is on their side. :mrgreen:  :lol:

Utah wins in a close game 20-13


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

BYU is the better team this year. They'll win.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Since things have been slow, I will get it started with a photo for your enjoyment.

It is titled "Basic Economics."

[attachment=0:1fop7h5w]Basic Econ.JPG[/attachment:1fop7h5w]


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I got this one today and thought I'd share:

[attachment=0:34eqzoej]Roscoe Mendenhall.jpg[/attachment:34eqzoej]

Obviously his shirt wasn't doctored at all! :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Obviously his shirt wasn't doctored at all! :mrgreen:


Nor his name. :lol:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Obviously his shirt wasn't doctored at all! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Nor his name. :lol:


The way I heard it is that ESPN really screwed up and it showed up as "Roscoe Mendenhall", but who knows if it is true. Sure is funny! :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

This game means nothing to Utah, other than bragging rights. The can lose this, and still land in the Rose Bowl. Which demonstrates how sweet of a deal they having going. And BYU is bound to the Fort Worth game regardless so all that matters to them is bragging rights. 

I think BYU wins. Is is the last 5 years the home team has won? Something like that anyway. Go Cougars.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Being a Utah fan I would like to see the U win but I think honestly it will be a very close, low scoring game. Both offenses aren't great, both have pretty good D. I do think the U's defense will prevail though, slight edge Utah.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am looking forward and here are my thoughts:
-13-10 win for the Y
-Doman to look more to the pass and take what the D gives, rather than insisting on sticking with the run so often when it has not worked at all, ie no draw on 3rd and 11!!
-Hague getting some time over Uale; he killed us on numerous missed tackles at the line resulting in 10ish yard runs-we really miss Rich.
-Pendleton and Van Noy putting a hurting on Wynn like this:




-Juice and Kariya need to show up; the better rushing team will likely get the W.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Utah by 6 Heaps will have 2 interceptions end of story.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Utes by 3 .... Irish turn the ball over 8 times this week but manage to lose by less than 7....


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Another great BYU video hahaha.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRXxOvLq ... re=related


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

The difference in this game will come down to the offensive lines - which one can protect their QB and open up holes for the running game. BYU has the better offensive line and that will be the difference in the game. It is gonna be another close one though. I am going with 20-17 in favor of BYU.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

mm73 said:


> The difference in this game will come down to the offensive lines - which one can protect their QB and open up holes for the running game. BYU has the better offensive line and that will be the difference in the game. It is gonna be another close one though. I am going with 20-17 in favor of BYU.


BYU has the better offensive line hahaha. This is one of the funniest things you have said. The Utes defensive line will destroy the BYU's offensive line because they are slow and fat.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

First a prediction. Although I bleed red, I fear intellectually that Heaps will outplay Wynn just enough to make the difference. Otherwise the two teams have been very similar so far. Rock solid defenses, occasional signs in the running game, generally good special teams (with one notable exception on a certain FG attempt for the U). To me though, Heaps issues look very correctable, while Ive heard the DWR has approached the U to make the practice field a WMA because of all the ducks flying about at the hands of Wynn. Nevertheless, it is the rivalry game and would anything surprise us? Go UTES.



Second, is it just me or does having the game now take something out of it? I just can't really seem to get into it this year. Heck, I might go fishing Saturday afternoon/evening instead of watching. The traffic (and acrimony) on the annual rivalry thread seem reduced too. Maybe the rivalry will diminish now with the new conference configurations after all.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Catherder said:


> To me though, Heaps issues look very correctable, while Ive heard the DWR has approached the U to make the practice field a WMA because of all the ducks flying about at the hands of Wynn. Nevertheless, it is the rivalry game and would anything surprise us? Go UTES.


Hahahaha, so true. I still can't believe it when a college QB can't throw a spiral and right now Wynn looks a lot like me playing flag football except I can place a 10 foot dump pass in the numbers instead of at my receivers feet!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> The difference in this game will come down to the offensive lines - which one can protect their QB and open up holes for the running game. BYU has the better offensive line and that will be the difference in the game. It is gonna be another close one though. I am going with 20-17 in favor of BYU.


I agree with offensive line being the key, I am not sure I agree that BYU's is better. Utah does have some newbie on the O-line. I will go one step further and say which ever team has the most rushing yards wins this game. Mark it down folks. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

As of now the odds have BYU with a spread of 6 points.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Re: UTES-versus-BYU*



jahan said:


> As of now the odds have BYU with a spread of 6 points.


Topped out at BYU -6.5 but currently its back down to 3.5 so factor in the 3 points Vegas already gives the home team and this game is pretty much a "pick em" line.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

(edited by moderator for tasteless pic)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A little poem I wrote:
The rivalry must be near
The Ute fans have already begun drinking beer.
Collie has predicted more magic
For the Utes that may be tragic.
Collie implied the Utes live in Sin,
Maybe that is why they are stuck with a QB named Wynn.
Max Hall’s comments spoke of a lack of class,
But I disagree; they are very nice as they pump my gas.
In 2010 the play was by Burton,
But this year the Y will put on a hurtin’.
In 2009 the play was by George to make it 26,
Serves the Utes right for acting like pricks.
In 2008 it was ugly by 24,
The Utes hope to see many more.
in 2007 it was 4th and 17
And in 2006 it was Beck to Harline. 
This year it is all up to Jake,
Many touchdowns may he make!
This year the Y’s QB’s mom will wear a beer coat,
So that the press conference doesn’t end with a bad note.
This year the teams feature fellars like Roscoe and White,
May everyone enjoy a fun night!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

that pic was an old classic!!!!!!!! pretty sure I got it off of this forum a year or two ago. oh well.... go utes!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> that pic was an old classic!!!!!!!! pretty sure I got it off of this forum a year or two ago. oh well.... go utes!!!!


I think you are right; until it was deleted the first time. Funny, but it just doesn't go along with the family friendly site we try to maintain, which is tough with all of the Ute fans around. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

7-0 Utes in first minute


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

hahahahahahah 3 turnovers in just the 1st quarter hahaha BYU sucks on offense.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know yote, they have been putting up the yards, just some untimely mistakes and this game would be BYU up. Utah's offense is not looking too good, they are going to have to help out the defense a little now. Man how do you miss a 20ish yard field goal.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't speak so soon about BYU's offense sucking, CS. They've put up better stats than the Uath offense so far, despite the THREE turnovers. Utah's defense has had some good plays that have really been the bulk of Utah's positive results.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmmm, 3 turnovers in the first quarter and BYU is only down by 4 at the end of the first? Looks to me like BOTH offenses suck pretty bad, although BYU is moving the ball on the Utah defense when they can hang onto the ball.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

First half, BYU's offense looked much better than Utah's, but Utah's defense kicked some butt. Go Utes!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, the utes offense isn't doing that well because of Wynn's shoulder isn't at 100% BUT he has passed 160 yds compared to Heaps who is at 209 yds which BTW 49 yds is like a fart under the covers. Wynn would be passing a lot better like he has in the past if his shoulder was 100% so give the kid a break. I'm willing to bet that the UTES would be up by two touchdowns if this was the case. A lot of you girls wouldn't be throwing the ball great if you had shoulder surgery. His is healing but the Utes need a good backup QB if Wynn's shoulder get worse


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

CS, are you already starting to make excuses for the Utes? Weren't you the one saying all the BYU fans were making all kinds of excuses for why BYU couldn't win last year? Yep, that was in the very first post to start this thread. Starting a little early aren't you? Yes, Utah would be doing a lot better IF Wynn was playing at 100%. BYU would be doing a lot better too IF they didn't have all of the turnovers. You know what? The dog would have caught the rabbit too IF he didn't have to stop to take a dump.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

CS, I see what you mean about his shoulder, but honestly man, that excuse has to go. The guy is flat out making some awful passes. I think if his shoulder isn't back to normal by now, it ain't gonna ever be. The guy is toast. When he went out of the game I found myself almost hoping it would be bad enough to keep him out, and get Hayes some experience. Wynn will not make any more of a recovery than he already has. He has no ability to put any kind of zip behind his passes, and because of this, he has to be more choosy with where he throws to...but he hasn't, and that's why he's getting picked and BYU is knocking down passes. He is extremely limited as to where he can throw without putting it right in the hands of the defense. 

The Utes will be lucky to make it out of this game with a win. As bad as it pains me to say it, BYU is working Utah over offensively. Sure, we've got the lead, but if BYU is allowed to put up similar numbers in the second half, they'll come away with the win.

PS-The hit on Christopher in the the first quarter in the end zone SHOULD have been a personal foul. It was clearly a shot to the head. Then again, Utah SHOULD have hit that field goal too.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It is still early, but if BYU loses this game they are going to be kicking themselves over so many stupid plays. Also I have to give some props to Utah defense and hustle. 30-10 Utes


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

There is NO WAY you BYU fans can dispute what is happening here. Your team has pretty much handed the game over to the Utes.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, CS, its probably an appropriate time to declare that BYU's offense sucks. They've lost their first half form at this point.

Oh, and I think your assessment of the BYU D-line is correct in that they are fat, lazy and out of shape. They're breaking down bad. John White is running all over them now, and he was getting nothing early on. That D-Line is straight up worn out.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Is there any question whose defense is better?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU might as well hand Utah the ball.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> BYU might as well hand Utah the ball.


That's more or less what is happening, isn't it? 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So how long does it take before mm73 and the other BYU fans to actually show up for this conversation? Are your heads stuck in the sand at this point?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The gas station doesn't close until midnight, then they have to ask mother if it is alright if they use the internet. :mrgreen: :O•-: o-||


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

In all honesty I know several are at the game.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*BYU needs to go on a diet fat doughnut sucking boys. YOU let speedy gonzales get away*


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Its an embarrassment at this point. Did anyone ever see this coming?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

First time I've ever left a BYU game this early. I take back every nice thing I've ever said about BYU. They stink.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU maids are cooking BYU turnovers on the sides. Get them while they are hot.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

GOOD HELL ANOTHER SPEEDY GONZALES TOUCHDOWN FAT BOYS!!!!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am not going to lie, I am starting to feel bad for BYU. They have just given up, Utah has broke their spirit.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

jahan said:


> I am not going to lie, I am starting to feel bad for BYU. They have just given up, Utah has broke their spirit.


+1. For the sake of SOS, I sure hope they can recover and have a good season. If not, it just weakens Utah's SOS.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow! The last time I saw this many turnovers was at a McD's about 30 years ago. This is quite a shameful display. Tonight, BYU probably would lose against most of the high school teams throughout the state.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

stick_man said:


> Wow! The last time I saw this many turnovers was at a McD's about 30 years ago. This is quite a shameful display. Tonight, BYU probably would lose against most of the high school teams throughout the state.


I really don't know if they were that bad, Utah's defense was just that good.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I would venture a guess that you would not be able to find a single person in the entire country that would have predicted that big of a blowout. Utah's defense stepped it up big time tonight. There were a lot of stupid mental mistakes made on BYU's part and Utah was there to make them pay. Utah was the far better team tonight. Sometimes, the ball bounces your way, sometimes, it bounces off of you all night long.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think the UTES are just living right on and off the field.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Props to the Utes!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge Im going to fix your poem that you wrote for BYU losers.

A little poem I wrote:
The rivalry must be near
The BYU fans have already begun drinking beer.
Collie has predicted more BYU hangovers
For BYU that spells gameover
Collie implied BYU is fake,
Maybe that is why they are stuck with a QB named Jake .
Max Hall’s comments spoke of a lack of class,
But I disagree; No one cares for that sorry A$$$.
In 2010 the play was by Burton,
But this year the Utes will put on a hurtin’.
In 2009 the play was pick up sticks ,
Serves the BYU right for acting like pricks.
In 2008 it was ugly by 24,
The Utes hope to see many more.
in 2007 it was 4th and 17
And in 2006 it was Beck to Harline. 
This year it is all up to Jake,
Many turnovers may he make!
This year the Y’s QB’s mom will wear a beer coat,
So that the press conference doesn’t start drinking with a bad note.
This year the teams feature fellars like Roscoe and White,
May everyone enjoy a fun night!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to admit that I've enjoyed this one like a fine meal. Now that the game is "digested" a bit, here is what we learned.

1. The U defense is legit. This is two weeks in a row where they were able to get key turnovers. The cougs were unable to run the ball. Utahs team speed is outstanding, definitely up to PAC-12 standards. They also avoided the big plays against for the most part, again similar to last week against another quality QB. If the "O" can match their production, then we might make some noise this year.

2. Wynn still scares me, but at least we saw pintails being thrown instead of coots. He still has to get better for us to really have a good season, and I'm not sure it will happen. His toughness though, was shown to be good beyond question. 

3. I thought that the coaching got an "A" last night. Good offensive and defensive scheme that worked well, definitely better that their counterparts in blue. (More on that in a minute).

4. White looks to me to be the real deal as RB. I'm excited to see what he becomes down the line. 

Now for some observations on the TDS (team down south).

1. Heaps will be fine. I read about some cougarfans calling for Heaps to be benched, and I just laughed. Yes, he did have a brain fart on the first series, but he only threw one pick, moved the team briskly in the first half, and threw for a goodly amount of yards overall. 

2. Cougarfans need to be worried about their running game. It probably won't matter with the "cupcake buffet" part of their schedule coming up, but against good competition, the RB no show (plus fumbles) is a glaring deficiency. 

3. CS is right about the "fat cougs". BYU's defense is pretty good IMO, but this is the second week in a row where they seemingly ran out of gas in the second half against a better conditioned opponent. It wasn't that the U tired the Y's defense out in the first half, as the cougs won time of possession up to halftime. This can probably be laid at the feet of the coaching. Which leads me to the next point.

4. Bronco and his staff should grade themselves an "F" for yesterday. Cougarfans are whining about Doman, and with some justification. (although no runnung game does make it harder on him.) However, I couldn't believe that the zoobies played so much base coverage against Wynn and didn't put more pressure on him with blitzes. USC brought pressure last week to good effect and it likely was a key difference in them getting the win. Wynn didn't react very well to it. Last night, the cougs would just rush the 4 and the U o line was able to give Wynn plenty of time to make his throws, especially in the second half. Maybe Bronco needs to fire his defensive coordinator.  Also I believe the conditioning issue can be laid at the feet of the coaching. 

5. Take heart though cougarfans, UCF, TCU, and Hawaii will be stern tests, but besides that, you guys can become even fatter than your d line, munching on on the dregs of the WAC. An 8-4 season can still be yours.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the utes, but does anyone else notice when Wynn throws the ball he kind of flips it like a little girl would? I think when he got his shoulder repaired they went a head and threw in a vagina as well.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I love the utes, but does anyone else notice when Wynn throws the ball he kind of flips it like a little girl would? I think when he got his shoulder repaired they went a head and threw in a vagina as well.


Haha! Vagina!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my take on the game.

1. Until Jake Heaps learns to finish a drive, there will be more losses than wins. He can move the ball, but has shown he can't finish drives. Things will go great, and then three bad passes for unknown reasons. A pic. A fumble. Just crap. Winners finish, and he hasn't shown he can do that. 3 TDs in 3 games? Really?

2. Don't drop the freaking ball BYU! Period. And Utah Utes can talk all they want, the fumbles were not forced by great defense. They were stupid mistakes by BYU. Cough it up 7 times and any team at the college level will lose. 

3. Don't quit on defense. With the offense giving up 6 scores with their ineptitude, I can see the frustration of the D - especially after they pretty much shut Utah down in the first half. Utah had NO running game at all until the offense gave up the 6th score. The defense just quit. 

Props to the utah utes. Great win for them. And I seriously think that Coach Witt didn't mean to run up the score in the 4th. Chow kept running the ball up the gut and BYU's quitters just let him run right through for a TD. Utah showed immense mercy in the 4th quarter, and BYU was dead set on getting blown out even more. 

So in my mind, this game will from this point be referred to as "The Mercy Flush." 

In my props to the Utah Utes - Devonte Christopher is their biggest stud on offense and is a big time gamer. I hope he has a great NFL career - he is really good. Wynn manned up at the end of the 2nd quarter and proved to be the superior QB in the game. After he got taken out with the sandwich hit, I thought he was done. But he is a baller. I gained a ton of respect for the kid. Norm Chow proved to be the Jedi Master of finding weaknesses, making adjustments, and exploiting the D. 

And my parting shot - I LOVED that Utah Utes wore their home uniforms for the rivalry game. I hope BYU responds and does the same next year. BLUE-RED on the field. That's the way it should be - not BLUE vs. all white, or RED vs. All White. I liked it.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> 2. Don't drop the freaking ball BYU! Period. And Utah Utes can talk all they want, the fumbles were not forced by great defense. They were stupid mistakes by BYU. Cough it up 7 times and any team at the college level will lose.
> 
> I'm not sure if you watched the game, but I saw a force fumble by Riley and Juice to name two.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> 2. Don't drop the freaking ball BYU! Period. And Utah Utes can talk all they want, the fumbles were not forced by great defense. They were stupid mistakes by BYU. Cough it up 7 times and any team at the college level will lose.
> 
> I'm not sure if you watched the game, but I saw a force fumble by Riley and Juice to name two.


There were 2 brain fart turnovers. Heap's/the centers first one and the kickoff. The other 5 were forced.



coyoteslayer said:


> Utah had NO running game at all until the offense gave up the 6th score. The defense just quit.
> 
> The defense was pretty tired because they were all sucking for air since their all out of shape which can be blamed on on preseason conditioning.


Since this is the second week in a row that they wore down, I do believe that CS is correct. Maybe they did quit a bit too. Either way, that IS a coaching issue.



GaryFish said:


> 1. Until Jake Heaps learns to finish a drive, there will be more losses than wins. He can move the ball, but has shown he can't finish drives. Things will go great, and then three bad passes for unknown reasons. A pic. A fumble. Just crap. Winners finish, and he hasn't shown he can do that. 3 TDs in 3 games? Really?


Sure, they haven't been good in the RZ this year, but perhaps a sorry running game has something to do with that. 11 yards on the ground for the game? Pathetic, even with the Utah D playing great.



GaryFish said:


> And my parting shot - I LOVED that Utah Utes wore their home uniforms for the rivalry game. I hope BYU responds and does the same next year. BLUE-RED on the field. That's the way it should be - not BLUE vs. all white, or RED vs. All White. I liked it.


+1, Hope they continue to do that every year at both venues.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I love the utes, but does anyone else notice when Wynn throws the ball he kind of flips it like a little girl would? I think when he got his shoulder repaired they went a head and threw in a vagina as well.


Just made me laugh while drinking water, my work I.T. guy isnt going to like me.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Re: UTES-versus-BYU*



fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I love the utes, but does anyone else notice when Wynn throws the ball he kind of flips it like a little girl would? I think when he got his shoulder repaired they went a head and threw in a vagina as well.


That vagina just helped hang 54 points on the cougs so call him Jennifer for all I care as long as the performance on the field stays this way.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: UTES-versus-BYU*



crimson obsession said:


> [quote="fixed blade XC-3":2k7wgjic]I love the utes, but does anyone else notice when Wynn throws the ball he kind of flips it like a little girl would? I think when he got his shoulder repaired they went a head and threw in a vagina as well.


That vagina just helped hang 54 points on the cougs so call him Jennifer for all I care as long as the performance on the field stays this way.[/quote:2k7wgjic]

Amen, but do you notice the feminine flip? I don't think his shoulder is 100% that's what I'm saying.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Totally agree fixed blade, the shoulder may feel fine but the strength just isn't there. Jordan admitted he had to tweak his throwing motion due to some post surgery scar tissue that is causing tightness when he throws. He needs to adjust his release point for sure though, way too many passes getting batted down at the line.


----------

